# Maid in Abu Dhabi



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

Apologies if this had been covered but I've googled and hunted and have yet to find a precise answer to my question. I've got to cancel my nanny's visa ahead of her transferring to new sponsor (already identified). When I go to do this does anyone know what's required? Is it a question of my going with my passport and hers? Does she need to come? Obviously she doesn't require a one-way flight and I know this is possible because she transferred to us from someone else. Do I need anything from the new sponsor?Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Apologies if this had been covered but I've googled and hunted and have yet to find a precise answer to my question. I've got to cancel my nanny's visa ahead of her transferring to new sponsor (already identified). When I go to do this does anyone know what's required? Is it a question of my going with my passport and hers? Does she need to come? Obviously she doesn't require a one-way flight and I know this is possible because she transferred to us from someone else. Do I need anything from the new sponsor?Thanks for any help!


Hi, 

I wish this link would help you 
UAE maid nanny sponsorship visa

Does she need to come? - I guess, no Need... will she needs to sign anything in the immigration... i am not sure..

Do I need anything from the new sponsor? - When she was transferred to you, does you gave anything to the old sponsor? -- I guess.. none

Regards,


----------

